# Barium enema accuracy/Transit time test



## DonGilbert (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had severe c for 7 months. I had a barium enema which was normal. I began thinking all of this was in my head untill i took the transit study test. I still have half of the markers left in me after 7 days. The nurse said they are all "up high" what ever that means. I have to repeat the test today.I am male and 31. I admitt I worry probably more than necessary but I keep thinking this could be cancer or something that is blocking my colon. I have had on again off agin pain in my upper left side just below my ribcage for about 8 years. Three years ago I had an abdominal CT scan which was negative.Is it safe to say I dont have some large tumor or something since the barium enema was normal? I know a colonoscopy is the best but I am terrified of being put to sleep and all the needles. I am guessing if this second transit study goes as bad as the first that is what he will want to do.Any advice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The barium should be fairly good at letting them see anatomical things. Colonoscopy is better for seeing the lining, and if they have to do anything inside (like remove a polyp) they are alread in there. Neither the colonscopy nor the barium are good at functioning...which is why you do a transit study type things. I would think as long as your blood in stool tests are normal, esp with the C rather than D that it may not be that necessary to have a colonoscopy. With diarrhea, especially if severe and with blood in the stool, there is a risk of microscopic colitis which needs a biopsy to diagnose and they can only do that if they go inside. If they see polyps on the barium they would need to go in with a colonoscopy to deal with them. Polyps are where most of the tumors form, usually many years after the polyp forms.The CT scan would also detect anatomical things like tumors quite well.K.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

if you do need a colonoscopy, don't be scared!Mine went much better for me than that horrid barium!!!! That one left me very C for like a week! The stuff they gave me for the scope didn't put me totally out- I was aware of my surroundings and it wasn't scary at all!







It's kinda cool- you can see your own colon on the TV! Neat-o!Good Luck!


----------

